# Hands free kit



## worty79 (Apr 15, 2007)

I have a parrot ck3100 which I have put in my vw caddy everything works fine, except it will not turn off even when the key is taken out and the door are locked. The radio turns of though. Does anyone know I there is a manual way of turning it off or how this can be corrected. 

Cheers


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

worty79 said:


> I have a parrot ck3100 which I have put in my vw caddy everything works fine, except it will not turn off even when the key is taken out and the door are locked. The radio turns of though. Does anyone know I there is a manual way of turning it off or how this can be corrected.
> 
> Cheers


 some one hooked up the ignition to a constant, re check all connections for it...........


----------

